# اقتراحات شديده طحن



## ++menooo++ (16 مارس 2006)

*اقتراحات شديده طحن*

اقتراحى جديد 
ايه رايكم لو نعمل شريط زى الشريط اللى فى اخر المنتدى يكتب فيه
القسم المتميز ( المنتدى المتميز و طبعا حيكون له مشرفيين و ده يعتبر تكريم ليهم )
المشارك المتميز ( اللذى يقدم مواضيع مميزه )
المتواجد المتميز (الذى يوجد فى المنتدى بكثره و ان كان مشرف فهو يوجد بكثره كخادم )
اعتقد بالطريقه دى المنتدى كله حينشط و كل واحد حيبزل احسن ما عنده ولا ايه رايكم

الاقتراح التانى صغير شويه::::::::::::::
هو ان مينووو مثلا شارك فى المرشد الروحى و فى المنتدى العام يبقى فى امكانيه لمينووو او غيره يظهر لينك او رابط ليشاهد كل المواضيع اللى هو نزلها فى القسم ده و لو منزلش فى قسم معين يبقى متتكتبش

ايه رايكم يا جماعه


----------



## ++menooo++ (20 مارس 2006)

ايه يا شباب الموضوع ليه اسبوع و محدش قال رأيه ايه


----------



## My Rock (21 مارس 2006)

كيف سيتم تعيين افضل قسم, و افضل عضو؟؟؟


----------



## ++menooo++ (22 مارس 2006)

*انت اللى حتقيم العضو ده من حيث نشاطه و مواضيعه و مشاركاته و القسم من حيث اهتمام المشرف بتنشيط المنتدى الخاص به بوضع مواضيع جزابه و جديده و يكون فى ناس بتشارك عنده لان المواضيع جميله و ده حيكون تقييمك و ياريت لو تحدد الناس دى كل اسبوع بحيث تكون المنافسه شغاله و طبعا ممكن تعمل اثاره فى موضوع خاص فى منتدى الاعلانات تقول فيها العضو ده سبق ده ((( كمعلق ))) ده حيخلى فى نشاط كبير و تحدى اكبر فى المواضيع يعنى المواضيع حتكون حلوه جدا و ممتازه بالطريقه دى *


----------



## ++menooo++ (6 أبريل 2006)

شكل الاقتراحات معجبتش حد


----------



## pola (6 أبريل 2006)

اقتراح جميل جدا 
يا مينو
و انا شفتة فى بعض المنتديات

طبع القرار راجع الى روك الزعيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم


----------



## ++menooo++ (6 أبريل 2006)

ميرسى اوى يا بولا على مرورك


----------



## ramyghobrial (7 أبريل 2006)

*اقتراح مية مية بس راجع لروك برضة*


----------



## ++menooo++ (7 أبريل 2006)

شكرا يا بهجت على مرورك 
و شكرا على رايك


----------



## Yes_Or_No (7 أبريل 2006)

++++++++++++++++++تم التعديل بواسطي علشان مينا معجبوش ردي ++++++++

الاقتراح حلو قوي قوي قوي يا مينا ياريت يتنفذ ده هيفيد المنتدي 

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## ++menooo++ (7 أبريل 2006)

وضح اكتر يا مينا
يعنى انت شايف ان الاقتراح مش حلو ولا تقصد ايه


----------



## ++menooo++ (7 أبريل 2006)

ميرسى على تعديلك و توضيحك يا مينا


----------



## ++menooo++ (7 أبريل 2006)

ميرسى على تعديلك و توضيحك يا مينا


----------



## My Rock (8 أبريل 2006)

*انا مفكر ان نضع:*

*مشرف الشهر*
*عضو الشهر*
*موضوع الشهر*

*و كل شهر يتجدد و هكذا... هل فكرتك قريبة لهذه الفكرة؟*


----------



## ++menooo++ (8 أبريل 2006)

*هو كده بالظبط يا روك *
*ده كان قصدى*
*بس اعتقد لو بقى كل اسبوع هيزيد النشاط*
*و يبقى فى فرصه لاعضاء اكتر يكتبوا فى القائمه*


----------



## My Rock (8 أبريل 2006)

*كل اسبوع حيكون سريع جدا و العضو مش حيتهنى باللقب...*


----------



## ++menooo++ (8 أبريل 2006)

*ههههههههههههههههه*
*طيب كل اسبوعيين حتى*
*علشان نرضى جميع الاطراف*
*و برده فكره كل شهر مش وحشه *
*بس انا حاسس انها بعيده شويه ولا ايه رايك*
*و كمان عندى اقتراح لو عضو بقى مرتين او 3 مرات على التوالى فى القائمه*
*يبقى لازم يبقى له هديه من روك الزعيم الكبير*
*ايه رايك يا روك*


----------



## blackguitar (8 أبريل 2006)

*مينو اقتراحك رائع وفوق الرائع ومعلش اذا كنت مردتش عليه بسرعه *


*ومتهيالى انكوا تخلوها كل شهر عشان الضغط ميزيدش اوى على المشرف العام يا عينى وعشان يعرف كويس ويتأكد من اختيار المنتدى الصحيح فقوته *


*فكرة جميله اوى بجد*

*بس هيكون اسلوب عرضها ازاى؟*


----------



## ++menooo++ (8 أبريل 2006)

*ميرسى يا بولا يا جميل على مرورك و ردك الحلو ده*


----------



## My Rock (8 أبريل 2006)

اسلوب عرضها حيكون في الصفحة الرئيسية كما في الصورة ادناه

طبعا اكيد مش حتكون بهذه الطريقة القبيحة, لكن هذه صورة تجسيدية فقط


----------



## ++menooo++ (8 أبريل 2006)

اه انا كنت هقترح كده برضه يا روك ميرسى كتير ليك 
و ياريت الصوره تكون فيها اضاءه او حاجات بتنور و تطفى يعنى هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## جورج كرسبو (8 أبريل 2006)

اقتراح جميل جدا يامينو وانا شفت هذا فى بعض المنتديات  وعجبنى بصراحة وياريت ينفذ  بس كل دة يرجد لماى روك


شكرا  يامينو


----------



## ++menooo++ (8 أبريل 2006)

شكرا ليك يا جورج على مرورك وردك
و روك قبل الاقتراح بالفعل
و منتظر رد بيقه الاعضاء


----------

